# thought for the day 3/29/06



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*"Knocked Down, Never Knocked Out"
*
He will sit as a refiner and purifier of silver; He will 
purify the Levites and refine them like gold and silver. 
Malachi 3:3a NIV

Sometimes life throws us an unexpected curve which may be beyond our control. Even those circumstances that we can solve can cause us some despair or turn our world upside down. God never promised that His children wouldn't have problems. He did however, promise to be with us always and if we pray, there is an answer. Remember, the answer may not be what you expect and you may even be down for a while, but you won't be out.

There is a difference between stumbling, falling, being knocked down, and being knocked out. Some situations in life can cause us to trip and stumble, almost falling. Others can cause us to fall to our knees or fall down flat, embarrassed and shamed. Then there are those problems that come along and knock us down flat on our backs, for what seems like an eternity. We pray, question, wonder, and wait. Then we pray some more, question some more, and wait, to the point we began to think this is it, I'm down for the count. God doesn't knock His children out, neither will He allow Satan to knock us out. It is in the fire, that fine beautiful crystal and gold is made. It is also in fire that strong Christians are made. Whatever you're facing right now maybe a rock you've stumbled over. Or you may even be laying out but don't worry, you haven't been knocked out, you are only in the fire. God is just getting rid of the impurities, all the things that are holding you back. He will bring you out of the *"fire-pit"* again. We all have been tried and tested at one time or another, and will be again. But, oh what beautiful, strong, and loving, Christians are after we've be through the fire. Stay in the fire until God is finished with you, only He knows when you're ready.

*Have a, Uplifting Day.

*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Interesting verses - "He will sit as a refiner..."

A long time ago, I heard a story detailing how gold is refined. The gold is placed into the fire so that the dross and imperfections can be burned off and drop into a tray placed beneath the level of the gold. And the refiner sits on a stool looking through the glass into the oven where the gold is in the fire. The refiner watches the gold closely so he'll know when to remove it from the fire.

Someone asked the refiner, "How do you know when to take out the gold?

And the refiner replied, "When I can see my face reflected in it."

So if you are "going through the fire" just now, you can know that God will remove you from the fire when he can see HIS face reflected in you. When you are Christ-like!

The thing to do when you're in the fire is submit yourself to the hand of God. For there is your refuge.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you both for your messages.

Mrs. B, that was a great addition!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Awesome*

Thanx, Guy


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I know this is from 2006, but it is a good message.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Amen. He does in fact allow these times in our lives where, there is something he wants us to know that will change our lives and those around us if we listen. If we are willing and obedient.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Great post everyone..


----------

